# Mistake in novel



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

i found a mistake in the novel scourge the heretic

at the end when the machine stuffs up and kills everybody and accedentally summons a demon Vex says that the object that Adrin put in would have reversed the polarity of the neutron flow

1. in a circuit neutrons dont move electrons do. neutrons move in nuclear fission and fusion reactions

2. neutrons dont even have a charge to be reversed. protons are positive and electrons are negative. neutrons are neutral

if you have any thoughts on this or have found other mistakes in books please post

and if you are commisarhorn wanting to be a smartass please dont post


----------



## quarterdime (Jul 4, 2008)

I read that book, and I guess you are right. I never thought of that discrepancy.


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

I just read that book, and didnt notice that. I bet only you and some scientists noticed that.

Heres another mistake: In Xenos, of the Eisonhorn trilogy by Dan Abnett, he refers to the Deathwatch as an actual chapter of Space Marines, when theyre actually an assortment of many chapters.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

In Flight of the Eisenstein, there are a bucket load of spelling/grammar mistakes.


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

The Op's "mistake" is actually a reference the author made to something that has nothing to do with warhammer 40k. Google it


----------



## necroman (Jun 13, 2008)

people at gw arent really good at flow of subatomic particles, the necron gun does it, but it really wouldnt melt u the way they explain it, and wouldnt punch holes in land raiders, only mess up the electrical circuits and such.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

PieMan said:


> i found a mistake in the novel scourge the heretic
> 
> at the end when the machine stuffs up and kills everybody and accedentally summons a demon Vex says that the object that Adrin put in would have reversed the polarity of the neutron flow
> 
> ...


I think the biggest mistake made in that novel was the fact they released it, sorry but it was the worst book i've read in a very long time.:ireful2:


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

i dont think it was that bad

it was pretty slow though


----------

